# ~는거야



## coffee99

안녕 하세요~~

Is someone able to explain this conjugation?

For example, what is the difference between:
"나를 사랑 하는거야?" and "나를 사랑 해?"

Or: "선물로 받은거야" and "선물로 받았어"

Or: "무슨 소리 하는거야?" and "무슨 소리 하고있어?/해?"

저한테 거의 비슷한 것 같은데... 제 짐작에는 느낌이 좀 다른것 같에요...근데 느낌은 어떻게 달라요?... 헷갈려요 

감사합니다 ^^


----------



## really17

의미는 비슷한데 느낌이 약간 달라요. "~는 거야"를 사용하면 말하거나 물어보려는 게 더 강조되는 것 같아요. "나를 사랑해?"가 사랑하는지 가볍게 묻는 거라면 "나를 사랑하는 거야?"는 보다 진중하게 묻거나 사랑하는지 확인하려는 것 같아요. 느낌을 살려서 영어로 바꿔 볼게요.

나를 사랑해? Do you love me?
나를 사랑하는 거야? Are you in love with me? / Do you *love* me?

선물로 받았어 It was a present.
선물로 받은 거야 It's someting I received as a present.


----------



## AccioJo

Could somebody please explain it in English for us ,beginners? ^^'


----------



## coffee99

안녕 하세요 ^^

really17님 - 설명 하주셔서 고마워요 

AccioJo - From what I understand, ~는거야 adds emphasis to what you're saying, it gives a slightly different feeling. So, "나를 사랑해?" it has a 'lighter' mood/feeling than "나를 사랑하는거야?". Put differently, "나를 사랑하는거야?" is a more serious/dignified way of asking, and you might use it if you really want to check/confirm that the person loves you... 

...제가 잘 이해했으면 좋겠네요  한국어 원어민들 어떻게 생각 하세요?^^


----------



## wildsunflower

It is difficult to tell the difference. To me, "은/는거야" is equivalent to "Is it that ~"? "나를 사랑하는거야?" can be translated as "Is it that you love me?" and "나를 사랑해?" as "Do you love me?". It seems "은/는거야" is to know if the content of the question is the case, whereas "~해' is just a plain question.


----------



## coffee99

Hi Wildsunflower~~

That's really interesting...thanks!! 

Also, I was wondering, is "~은/는거야" used more frequently in questions than in statements?? For example, would it sound strange if I said "오늘 난 공부 하는거야"?

도와주셔서 고마워요 ^^


----------



## wildsunflower

You would say "오늘 나 공부 하는거야?" or "오늘 내가 공부 하는거야?". Semantically, it is strange. "오늘 내가 공부해?" is the same. Because you cannot ask other people about what you will do. You are the one who knows it best. Let me take another example. "오늘 내가 청소하는거야?", which means "Is it that I clean/have to clean something (house/building/room...) today?" You can also make a statement with "~은/는거야". "오늘 내가 청소하는거야". Again, this is semantically strange. You can say "오늘 너가 청소하는거야", meaning "It is set/expected that you will clean."


----------



## coffee99

잘 설명 해주셔서 감사합니다 ^^

So, I can use "은/는거야" to talk about what someone else has to do. For example, a mother could say to her child "오늘 너가 공부 하는거야", but it sounds strange if I make a statement about what I am doing - 제가 이해했네요?

Also, how about if I'm discussing future plans with a friend? For instance, could I say "그래서 한국으로 가는거야?" instead of "그래서 한국으로 갈 거야?" (so you're going to go to Korea?). Or, "새로운 직장에 지원 하는거야?" instead of "새로운 직장에 지원 해볼거야?" (Are you going to apply for a new job?).


----------



## wildsunflower

I said 





> you cannot *ask *other people about what you *will* do. You are the one who knows it best.


 Your mother may say "오늘 너*는* (not 너가) 공부 하는거야". I think there is something about "공부 하는거야". It is different from "청소하는거야". While "오늘 내가 공부 하는거야?" doesn't make sense, "오늘 내가 청소하는거야?" means "Am I expected to clean today?" (by rules, agreements etc.) I think it is because 공부 is a voluntary act. It cannot be enforced by rules, or agreements. Either You do it or not do it. That is why it is semantically strange to ask someone else "오늘 내가 공부 하는거야?". 


> could I say "그래서 한국으로 가는거야?" instead of "그래서 한국으로 갈 거야?" ...  Or, "새로운 직장에 지원 하는거야?" instead of "새로운 직장에 지원 해볼거야?"


Yes. Very good.


----------



## coffee99

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Warp3

I've always wondered about the apparently subtle difference between using a normally conjugated verb and chaining (으)ㄴ / 는 / (으)ㄹ 거이다 (depending on tense) behind a verb stem.  This thread has helped a lot in understanding that.

From what I had gathered the literal translation was more like "It is the thing that..." / "Is it the thing that...?", (since it is my understanding that the 거 there is a shortened version of 것) but dropping the literal wording of "(the) thing" from the translation, resulting in the "It is that..." / "Is it that...?" wording that wildsunflower used, flows much better and makes more sense in English.


----------



## wildsunflower

Warp3: Yes, it is correct that 거 is a shortened version of 것. I could have said "오늘 내가 청소하는 것이야" instead of "오늘 내가 청소하는거야". But, you will hear it only in a TV drama of traditional epic story. As you said, "것" means "the thing", but its literal meaning is diminished in this usage of  "것이야" or "거야".


----------

